# installation windows



## naze dawson (10 Novembre 2022)

bonjour 
j’ai installé paramètres desktop sur mon mac pro m2 avc windows 11 mais je n’arrive pas à finaliser l’installation qui pourrait m’aider je rest bloquer sur cette page il est temp de vous connecter a un réseau et je ne peux pas me connecter car je trouve aucun reso


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2022)

@naze dawson
On déménage dans la bonne section aucun rapport dans Utilitaires.


----------



## edenpulse (10 Novembre 2022)

naze dawson a dit:


> bonjour
> j’ai installé paramètres desktop sur mon mac pro m2 avc windows 11 mais je n’arrive pas à finaliser l’installation qui pourrait m’aider je rest bloquer sur cette page il est temp de vous connecter a un réseau et je ne peux pas me connecter car je trouve aucun reso


SI tu cherches des réseaux Wifi, c'est normal que tu n'en trouves pas. C'est une machine virtuelle, elle agit comme si elle était connecté de manière filaire. Normalement tu n'as rien à faire, ça fonctionne simplement.


----------

